
WhatsApp hacked to spy on top government officials at U.S. allies - vuln
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-cyber-whatsapp-nsogroup/exclusive-whatsapp-hacked-to-spy-on-top-government-officials-at-u-s-allies-sources-idUKKBN1XA27H
======
tareqak
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21411312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21411312)
.

~~~
dang
Merged now. Thanks!

------
laegooose
I hate facebook just like everyone else, but doesn't it have more resources to
spend on WhatsApp security than Signal Foundation? Yes, Signal is open-source,
but how many people are actually looking for its vulnerabilities full-time?

~~~
ksaj
You got me. How many people are looking for vulnerabilities in WhatsApp full
time?

